# 6 month old chewing like crazy



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi everyone! Our 6 month old recently start chewing up all her toys and goes to town on any bones that are given to her especially at night. She is crated during the day and at night sleeps with us every since she had an eye infection. Just recently she started getting up every 2 hours and chews constantly on her nylabone. Tonight she actually chewed my sheets! Why do you think she is doing this? I feel terrible putting her back in the crate at night but I don't want her destroying things.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She's probably teething. Just like with babies chewing helps relieve the pain and loosens the teeth. If you don't want to crate her, just stick her on a lead and make sure she has something appropriate to chew on. I've heard they like nylabones straight from the freezer.


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

I figured she must be getting her back teeth or something and that they really bother her. I just would hate crating her at night when she is in the crate all day. Yes she does like the nylabone cold.


----------



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

We've discovered deer antlers....our pup absolutely loves them, and they will last for months...a much better alternative to replacing the Nylabones every few days.


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks! Yes Kimber has this white Nylabone that I freeze and she just loves it. Someone else did mention the deer antlers or elk antlers. I will definitely have to give these a try. My vet recommended the Busy Bone but those now only take her like 10 mins and then they are gone


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our 9 month old, Chase, is still having phases of chewing, likely from back teeth developing. 

We have been spending a fortune on bully sticks, tendons, antlers, deer shanks, and Himalayan dog chews. But better that than my stuff!! 

We have had luck with the Busy Buddy Jack shaped toy. He also is enjoying the Kong Goodie Bone, Wigzi, and Orka Jack. We also give him frozen yogurt when he is particularly uncomfortable. He also loves to chew on Tuffy toys.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mr.Ferguson is nearly 8 months, we give him real bones. He chews them for days, weeks, months... he plays with the small bits when they are chewed to pieces, and then I get fresh bones. He is delighted.
I even gave him a Hoof... totally gross, but he loved it and chewed the interior bones forever... I tossed the hoof part after awhile ( it smelled really bad).
If he is not chewing a bone, he is playing with it, just rolling it around in his mouth, or tossing it in the sky.
Very fun!! Cheap!!


----------

